

How is it done? - Robin1

Clever site:  http://www.soonerdev.net/screencastvideos/<p>It lets you view a video while simultaneously seeing the transcript.<p>What I'd like to know is just how they got transcript from video?<p>Thanks in advance for any ideas.  Just can't figure it out.<p>Nice concept for those times when you've watched an informational video, but aren't sure just WHERE the critical code might be -- and don't want to watch the whole thing all over again!
======
gojomo
I can't see the videos, because requiring an install of Silverlight and
launching IE is an onerous requirement.

But, I'd guess they used an online (and likely offshore) transcription
service. One such service is <http://castingwords.com/> . A search for
[podcast transcription] will list other options.

